
Show HN: An app for entrepreneurs' Eyes - dinwal
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eye-care-20-20-20/id967901219
======
dinwal
We built this in a day including the icon. My doctor recommended the 20-20-20
rule, which says those who work long hours in front of a bright screen should
look at least 20 feet away every 20 minutes for 20 seconds.

~~~
danhardman
Bet you didn't do that whilst developing this!

~~~
dinwal
Lol, that's a meta comment.

